

A site I made to make London look sunnier on Street View (Chrome only) - shmeano
http://www.ianbutterworth.co.uk/sun/

======
quotemstr
Chrome only? No thanks. I'm not supporting the webkit monoculture.

~~~
shmeano
Just noticed that chrome allows the filter css3 property to be exercised on
street view. I assume this will be adopted by the other platforms too? But I'm
not a particularly educated programmer, so I don't know the likelihood!

------
gpjt
Nice. Works in Chrome on my ICS Android tablet too :-)

~~~
shmeano
Thanks! Glad to hear it.

------
whatshisface
What does this use that is only supported by chrome?

~~~
shmeano
Chrome seems to be the only browser that allows the -webkit-filter to be
applied to the street view object. -webkit-filter, or filter or whatever you
want to call it does work on other browsers, but it only works with the street
view window in chrome

